# Lost: Grey, hand - reared cockatiel - orpington, kent - 18/12/2011



## Hylkia (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi. Our 13 year old daughter was given a grey cockatiel for her birthday. The cockatiel was 15 weeks old, and very tame. His name was Kurenai. He was hand reared since he was born and will fly onto your finger and your head, and will eat out of your hands. He is a stunning whiteface baby, very tame, fully weaned with a grey body. We have had him since Tuesday 13th December. On Sunday 18th December, Kurenai got very agitated for an unknown reason and flew out of the back door that was left slightly ajar. We are extremely upset and we are asking you to please look out for this grey cockatiel, in hope that he may come back. There will be a 100 pound reward if he is found and returned safely to us. We live in Orpington and he was last sighted in Helegan Close. Please keep a look out for this cockatiel - Kurenai is still outside as we speak and we can still hear his faint chirping. If you find this cockatiel, please contact us. 
This link contains images of Kurenai before we bought him: Preloved | handreared cockatiel for sale in Hastings, East Sussex, UK

Home Telephone: 01689898570
Mobile: 07958707875
Email: [email protected]

Thank you.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Can't you follow the chirping? He shouldn't be too hard to spot now the leaves are of the trees


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

I have family and friends in Orpington - I will post on FB and ask people to keep an eye out.

Good luck and please let us know when you find him.


----------

